# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  con máy tập tọe khi vào học môn DIY CNC

## Mr.L

đi mua nhôm 
 

 





tối up tiếp hjhjhj

----------

biết tuốt, kametoco, mig21, solero

----------


## NhanSoctrang

Tay lành chưa Lợi?

----------

